# come vist



## Evan (Nov 5, 2009)

www.huntseek.com

i moderate over there. hunting, fishing, reloading, off topic bs pretty much anything. theres a bunch of great guys over there and a ton of info.

so come visit if youve got a few minutes 

thanks

Evan


----------



## ross_scott (Nov 8, 2009)

Am going to have a look here is a fishing and hunting forum here in new zealand some good hunting and fishing stories to be had there aswell www.fishnhunt.co.nz


----------

